
Microsoft Discovers Scary Bugs in Huawei PC Driver (CVE-2019-5241) - koin0r
https://sensorstechforum.com/microsoft-huawei-driver-cve-2019-5241/
======
chris_mc
What would be the usage in a driver of mapping arbitrary pages of memory to RW
mode?

